

Ask HN: Any events in the NYC area over the next two weeks? - arrogant

I'll be in the NYC area until the 18th of March. While I'm up here, I'm hoping to hit up a programmer/developer/hacker event if I can.<p>I'm mostly a hobbyist, interested in an array of programming languages: Python, Ruby, Haskell, Scala, Javascript, Lua, Lisp, or anything interesting, really. I'm not necessarily looking for work, but I wouldn't be against finding something, either.<p>So... does anyone know if there is anything interesting going on?
======
spooneybarger
The NYC clojure meetup will be the 16th. You can signup on meetup.com. The
functional programmers group is this coming Tuesday but already full. There is
also the LispNYC meeting that can also be found on meetup is also this coming
tuesday.

In general, meetup is a great way to find users groups is nyc.

~~~
arrogant
Thank you for this! I had no idea where to start. meetup.com seems to be a
great resource, exactly what I needed. I'm going to try to attend a few of
these, starting with the hack and tell tomorrow, if I can make it!

~~~
spooneybarger
There is also a presentation on Redline Smalltalk at the nyc smalltalk users
group on the 17th. <http://www.nycsmalltalk.org/>

I'm pimping that one in particular as I'm part of the team building it.

